# The Difference between Men and Women



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Driving out of london tonight, bloke in a topless grey Ferrari pulls up with a stunning and i mean stunning blonde girl in the passenger seat. He looks as picturesque as a sewage farm after an epidemic of the steaming trotskis.

Women just dont care about looks if a bloke has money.
Where as, Men dont care about money, only looks and if she's up for it. :twisted:

Sorry, might be harsh, but it sure is true. I need some more money


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:roll: :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Never a truer word spoken :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> Driving out of london tonight, bloke in a topless grey Ferrari pulls up with a stunning and i mean stunning blonde girl in the passenger seat. He looks as picturesque as a sewage farm after an epidemic of the steaming trotskis.
> 
> Women just dont care about looks if a bloke has money.
> Where as, Men dont care about money, only looks and if she's up for it. :twisted:
> ...


Not always true. I look 'as picturesque as a sewage farm after an epidemic of the steaming trotskis' and I'm skint, but I've been married to a beautuful woman who is 19 years younger than me for the last 28 years.

:lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Andrew (wallsendmag)

Don't tell Judy I posted this 

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTCool said:


> Andrew (wallsendmag)
> 
> Don't tell Judy I posted this
> 
> Joe


Moi ?? would I :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTCool said:


> Andrew (wallsendmag)
> 
> Don't tell Judy I posted this
> 
> Joe


Ahhh, I may :wink: :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

It may have been his daughter. Did you see his ring? (sic)

Maybe he has a really captivating personality too. Maybe they are genuinely in love and besotted with each other.

Maybe it was a classy hooker.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew (wallsendmag)
> ...


And I will


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

garyc said:


> It may have been his daughter. Did you see his ring? (sic)
> 
> Maybe he has a really captivating personality too. Maybe they are genuinely in love and besotted with each other.
> 
> Maybe it was a classy hooker.


He was of Asian/Arab origin, she was blonde - so not father and daughter I'm pretty sure on that.
Personality - possible, but i think she viewed the car as 'more' captive.
If it was a hooker, I'd like to know how much - doubt i can afford it, but might be worth saving for.


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Well not all girls go for money.

All the birds who ive been with didnâ€™t know 1st up about my cars. Ive had 2 modded BMWâ€™s now and now the TTR & im 19, pulling birds with your car I find is hard and sad.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

But you only have a TTR its not really cool is it :roll:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Not all women are the same.

I have been poor and happy, and better off and unhappy and it's all down to the* time *you spend together nothing to do with the *money* you spend together. 
For me anyway, I want and need to earn my own money, own and pay for my own car, and have my own bank account. If a woman relies on a man's money she will always feel owned and ultimately trapped, why would any woman want to feel like that?

There is far more to life than money, in fact at the moment I have too much money and not enough time. I would be happier with more time and less money.

I don't believe the man in that car (OP) would feel truly loved and he is probably not a happy man no matter how beautiful his GF looked. Is that what you aspire to?

Having a man that I can rely on, yes, but not for his bank account. Tim earns probably 4 or 5 times as much as I do, but I still pay my way and I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> stunning and i mean stunning blonde girl


Stunning maybe. But I bet he's tired of putting up with her shit!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Juber said:


> pulling birds with your car I find is hard and sad.


I agree it leaves you no were to put your caravan :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

Lisa. said:


> Not all women are the same.
> 
> I have been poor and happy, and better off and unhappy and it's all down to the* time *you spend together nothing to do with the *money* you spend together.
> For me anyway, I want and need to earn my own money, own and pay for my own car, and have my own bank account. If a woman relies on a man's money she will always feel owned and ultimately trapped, why would any woman want to feel like that?
> ...


Notice it's a woman coming out with this. No woman will ever admit that they are with a guy for his money, they will probably come out with most of what you have written above... the truth is though, beutiful women will learn they can get whatever they want from men from about the age of 16. It's sad but it's true. Whether she is well educated and self made or poor and needy, it is very unlikely they will not be attracted to a man who can provide securty. And a flash car of course!! 
If they guy is a lot older and very ugly, the woman is with him from the money. How many beautiful young women are going to spend enough time with a truely ugly man to fall in love with his personality?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> Not all women are the same.
> 
> I have been poor and happy, and better off and unhappy and it's all down to the* time *you spend together nothing to do with the *money* you spend together.
> For me anyway, I want and need to earn my own money, own and pay for my own car, and have my own bank account. If a woman relies on a man's money she will always feel owned and ultimately trapped, why would any woman want to feel like that?
> ...


So what was it that first attracted you to the millionaire Jampott?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Lock_Stock said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > Not all women are the same.
> ...


I probably know a little more about Lisa's circumstances and history than you do, and what she says is true.

A quick lesson for you - first and foremost, women are biologically attracted to a man who can be a good father to their children - both one who will provide strong genes, and one which will provide ongoing security. It is also true that if a woman is treated well by her father when she is young, she will be naturally attracted to a man who reminds her of him. Generalisations, of course, but these are factual, logical research conclusions, not speculation.

Money is only one part of 'security' and is arguably the least important element. More important are finding a bloke who will pass on good genetic material to her offspring, and who will protect them and their offspring from harm.

Some of the loneliest people I've met, have been good looking women. Other women can be jealous and unfriendly towards them, and often men can be scared of talking to them, or otherwise treat them differently.

Personalities are funny things... you don't normally need to spend days, weeks, months or even years with someone to know whether you like, love or hate them. I don't understand why it would need a beautiful woman 'enough time' with a truly ugly man in order to fall in love with his personality?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > Not all women are the same.
> ...


Hint: I'm not a millionaire. :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Lock_Stock said:
> 
> 
> > Lisa. said:
> ...


Jampott, you are just soo sensitive.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> I probably know a little more about Lisa's circumstances and history than you do, and what she says is true.
> 
> A quick lesson for you - first and foremost, women are biologically attracted to a man who can be a good father to their children - both one who will provide strong genes, and one which will provide ongoing security. It is also true that if a woman is treated well by her father when she is young, she will be naturally attracted to a man who reminds her of him. Generalisations, of course, but these are factual, logical research conclusions, not speculation.
> 
> ...


Yeah, nice try soppy bollocks :wink:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Girls don't like boys, they like cars and money!


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

jampott said:


> Lock_Stock said:
> 
> 
> > Lisa. said:
> ...


You do make some good points and my post was a massive generalisation but if you are going to refer to proven psycological studies and genetics then I have to stop you there and make a slight correction.

Men are psycologically and genetically intended to sleep with as many women as possible. Women are different. Recent studies have found that women will look for two types of men, both in a psycological sense (and you are right this is heavily influenced by upbringing) and in a genetic sense (darwinian survival of the fitest etc...).

They will look for a provider who will be a good father, but at the same time they will be compelled to sleep with stronger more promiscuous men who will provide superior genetic material. This is not speculation it is fact. It is also proven by the design of sperm and how the interact with sperm from other males... so... The women may chose a man for a combination of things, of which money contributing to the security is just one, but, a women will also be compelled to get the best genetic material she can for her childeren, this will probably not come from the loving secure provider.......


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > Not all women are the same.
> ...


Honestly?

Because he didn't like me, wasn't attracted to me ( even though he should have been :wink: ) and generally didn't give me the time of day, he didn't flirt, fancy me or was at least bit interested in me.

Perfect.

Basically he wasn't trying to be liked, stood up to me and I liked to listen to his debate.

And I still do.

As a woman, I expect to be liked by men. I can make men fancy me, that's easy! He didn't. Men get my attention by not liking me, for being able to argue their point of view, and by being articulate

I notice the men on here who are able to amuse me, educate me or argue with me more than the ones than like my arse in a bikini.

:wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Lisa. said:


> I notice the men on here who are able to amuse me, educate me or argue with me more than the ones than like my arse in a bikini.
> 
> :wink:


Im a visual creature - now lets see that picture and bother arguing.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > I notice the men on here who are able to amuse me, educate me or argue with me more than the ones than like my arse in a bikini.
> ...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

:lol:

I'd argue the picture would look be better close up


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yes its a generalisation and it wont fit everyone - but I'm still standing by my observation.

When do you ever see a footballer with an ugly woman on his arm?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)




----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> When do you ever see a footballer with an ugly woman on his arm?


David Beckham! :roll:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Yes its a generalisation and it wont fit everyone - but I'm still standing by my observation.
> 
> When do you ever see a footballer with an ugly woman on his arm?


Obviously there's a clear distinction between good looking intelligent women and WAGs.

Remember Nikki Graham from BB? her aim in life was to be a WAG.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Dotti said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > When do you ever see a footballer with an ugly woman on his arm?
> ...


  So true!

But I think he's the bimbo, not her!


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Sorry, might be harsh, but it sure is true. I need some more money


There speaks a man who married the ugly sister


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

digimeisTTer said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, might be harsh, but it sure is true. I need some more money
> ...


Nope - I married her brother.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> Nope - I married her brother.


Is he the one then with the car, the money or dog ugly and 'up for it'? Take your pick! :-*


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Lisa. said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Yes its a generalisation and it wont fit everyone - but I'm still standing by my observation.
> ...


I pride myself in the fact i have not watch a single minute of the trash called big bother!

Ive just googled her and yes, she looks the type.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Translated :- She has the mouth that would fit more like!


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Nope - I married her brother.


Ah! sorry that explains a lot :wink: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

digimeisTTer said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Nope - I married her brother.
> ...


Im happy to cheat on him with u.

Bring the lub - if you're rich.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Lisa. said:
> ...


Ahhhh, Sort of figured that. [smiley=sweetheart.gif] But obviously there still has to be a frisson.

Well you two just carry on being nice to each other, being kind in both thoughts and deeds, and make that new nest. Then the rest will fall into place.



So Tim, what was that first attracted you to the TT Forum Member formerly known as 'Barely Legal' ? :wink:


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

I'm not wealthy, and I drive a silly little car that girls can't get in wearing a skirt and heels - but I make up for those short-comings by being devastatingly attractive... :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

At the end of the day a car is only material and a woman would have to be shallow to only like a bloke for his car and his money! :roll:

An educated loyal male with a fantastic sense of humour, patience, love and warmth to share are the true qualities that really matter I think


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

What have you been smoking - a man cant be all those things its impossible.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I don't smoke. Those types of men do exist beleive it or not!


----------



## Munchkinfairy (Jul 20, 2007)

It's true, they do! They are a rare species though. Thankfully I managed to bag myself one. And, the bonus is he loves the fact that I have just bought my first TT - he will use any excues to take it out for a spin. Acutually I'm starting to feel so used....... maybe he's just with me because of my car :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Munchkinfairy said:


> It's true, they do! They are a rare species though. Thankfully I managed to bag myself one. And, the bonus is he loves the fact that I have just bought my first TT - he will use any excues to take it out for a spin. Acutually I'm starting to feel so used....... maybe he's just with me because of my car :?


Buy him one then :wink:


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> But you only have a TTR its not really cool is it :roll:


And it's a mkI  :-*


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Guys, I've confessed to her, so I'm in the clear. Mind you I hate hoovering :lol:

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTCool said:


> Guys, I've confessed to her, so I'm in the clear. Mind you I hate hoovering :lol:
> 
> Joe


Whats that ?


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

It's a spelling mistake, he meant hovering :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mac's TT said:


> It's a spelling mistake, he meant hovering :wink:


Why would he hate hovering ? its great fun.


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

TTCool said:


> Guys, I've confessed to her, so I'm in the clear. Mind you I hate hoovering :lol:
> 
> Joe


 [smiley=idea.gif] Thatâ€™s what Judy sees in you. She likes her men dressed in a pinny :wink:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

KenTT said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, I've confessed to her, so I'm in the clear. Mind you I hate hoovering :lol:
> ...


Hello Ken
...and I always obey, 'cos she's worth it [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Joe

PS Glad you're still around. Keeping well I hope.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


I've noticed that he's avoided answering this question because, basically, I'm still not really his "type"

ie....I know he is a leg man and I, being petite, I do not have long legs.
I'm nearly 10 years older than him, and I don't have a degree.

The explanation is, I liked him and he's just not found anything better in the meantime.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Lisa. said:
> ...


Lisa, i'd not have mentioned the degree. Tim is hardly the sharpest tool in the box, so he'd never have noticed.

He like me has BS'd his way up the financial ladder. :lol:

& the only nice thing i'll say, he won't find any better as he's a bigger munter than most :lol: :-*


----------

